# Anyone else feed like this?



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

Anyone else feed like this?










I skip the crushing motion, but I pour the flies into my hand and blow them into the vivs exactly like this. Not every time, but often enough.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Do the frogs react with a startled look, then watch the flies fall? 

I put FF in a squeeze bottle and then try to blow out the proper amount, but I'm going to try your way next feeding -- might be easier to control the quantity.


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

It definitely startles them a little more than the dump pile method! But not enough to stop them from eating. It’s fun to watch them hunt through the foliage instead of tripping over each other to gorge at the trough.

Are you talking about a condiment squeeze bottle? That’s also interesting!


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Yes, a small condiment bottle, like these:



https://www.amazon.com/Hedume-4-Ounce-Plastic-Squeeze-Measurement/dp/B08GP3P7RJ/ref=sr_1_13?crid=G3GHO1DD5X94&dchild=1&keywords=4+oz+plastic+squeeze+bottles&qid=1607134800&sprefix=4+oz+plastic+sq%2Caps%2C298&sr=8-13



One problem is that when using older cultures, the clumps of empty puparia (that's my new word for today, BTW ) stick in the spout, so it isn't a perfect method.

I also use these bottles for my short term working supply of Calcium Plus, Repashy Vit A, baker's yeast (for feeding springtails), Repashy Morning Wood (for feeding isopods) and tad pellets.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

I like to save the little plastic whatever they ares that you get in pizza boxes and arrange them in a kind of bistro-style row in the environment. Somewhere nice, with a view. I dont use tiny table cloths, lest the checkerboard pattern interfere with visual cues. I usually just let Pandora run, Alternative, Indie, I switch it to classic 60s if the playlist sinks too much into pretension.

Then I allow the FF to get hella drunk on merlot. They really go for merlot - adamantly.

I use a small funnel apparatus I innovated myself for the purpose and carefully spill the flies, who at this point are repeating themselves, giggling, and hitting on each other, onto the (unadorned) tiny tables.

I realize the wine, ingested by proxy could affect judgement and, long term - liver health of the frogs so I am strategic in my provision, as a carefully applied social enrichment only. Avoiding historical hierarchies and egg-eating accusations. Its not easy but I feel its worth it.

Its a risk - benefit modality.


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

I use a freezer bag so I can shake supplements on them and shake them towards the corner of the bag. Put that corner in my hands and turn the bag inside out so the flies are the little portion in my hand and can pinch the edge to control fly flow.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Im kinda of feeling this mojo dros flo...


----------



## scadut (Dec 12, 2013)

Just busted a gut laughing because now I know exactly what my three blue jeans see every other morning. I only do it for this specific tank as their favorite perching spot is rather close to the top pane of glass where I cant fit my hand / deli cup above. Instead I just blow the flies their way. I swear it turns them on.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I tried the 'blow a handful' method this morning, and I liked how it worked. It got FFs way to the back of the viv, too, so perhaps less escaping via the door vents. 

I was careful to avoid the 'powdered sugar doughnut inhale' mistake, and I'm glad I did.


----------



## FangsAndGames (Sep 22, 2020)

I put a pinch of supplements into a cup and ff’s and then scoop them up with a spoon and catapult them into the tank and also dump a little here and there.


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

Socratic Monologue said:


> I tried the 'blow a handful' method this morning, and I liked how it worked. It got FFs way to the back of the viv, too, so perhaps less escaping via the door vents.
> 
> I was careful to avoid the 'powdered sugar doughnut inhale' mistake, and I'm glad I did.


Lol! The powdered sugar doughnut inhale would be hilarious(ly bad). 



FangsAndGames said:


> I put a pinch of supplements into a cup and ff’s and then scoop them up with a spoon and catapult them into the tank and also dump a little here and there.


That works!


----------



## Smbrown81 (Jun 18, 2020)

I put them in a cup with calcium plus shake it a bit. Then use baking sifter to get the excess calcium powder out.( don’t tell my wife) lol


----------

